# when broadband is connected system hangs



## joedc (Aug 15, 2006)

I installed a firewire pci card of novatech to capture raw clips. Ever since then I am not able to get my broadband connected. The moment i connect my broadband the system gets struck. Pleas help me to solve this.....


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

Does disabling the "1394 Connection" (firewire) in the Network Connections folder make any difference? Right click it and select "Disable".


----------



## joedc (Aug 15, 2006)

It works MGMCC,
thanx for your valuable suggestions


----------



## joedc (Aug 15, 2006)

Hai MGMCC, it worked for some time and again the same problem is recurring, please help me solve this. Just check if what i did was correct as your suggestion : control panel-->Network connection-->Local Area connection-->Authentication--> enable IEEE 802 1x authentication for this network. Is this OK?


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

What I originally suggested was just to disable the "1394 Connection", which is the Firewire connection, in the Network Connections folder. 

I didn't make any reference to changing the *IEEE 802 1x authentication for this network* setting for your internet connection. The installation of the PCI Firewire card shouldn't affect this.


----------



## joedc (Aug 15, 2006)

Could be please more specific MGMCC? I tried to disable 1394 connection ( in device manager) but it doesnt help. When you say in the network folder, where should I look for it? I am using XP SP2, and not able to find one such forlder. Went to control panel, network connections but there not able to locate '1394 connection'. Please ....... I appreciate your effort in helping me.


----------



## mgmcc (May 25, 2006)

My suggestion was originally to disable the "1394 Connection" in the Network Connections folder (Control Panel > Network Connections) by right clicking it and selecting Disable. I thought you had said this allowed you to get you broadband connection working, but if not the problem lies elsewhere.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

joedc said:


> Hai MGMCC, it worked for some time and again the same problem is recurring, please help me solve this. Just check if what i did was correct as your suggestion : control panel-->Network connection-->Local Area connection-->Authentication--> enable IEEE 802 1x authentication for this network. Is this OK?


I believe you want to disable IEEE 802 1x authentication.


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

> I believe you want to disable IEEE 802 1x authentication.


I strongly support Mr. Will's suggestion.

The fact that you have a firewire port on your computer is not interesting from a network perspective; what is interesting is if it is enabled as a LAN adapter, and most particularly, *if you permit a bridge to be created between this adapter and your ethernet adapter.*

See: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;823305&Product=winxp



.


----------

